# Plant/Tool Hire Manager



## mmurdoch (Nov 24, 2009)

Decided that i want to move to Aus.
But been looking at the sol list and to be honest it don't seem to have my current job on there or maybe i've missed it.I know its not classed as a trade lets say in the UK.
Does anyone know if it is possible to get a work visa etc with this possistion due to me being in the tool/plant hire industry for nearly 20 years now.
I'm currently employed in the UK as a Depot Manager and me & my family would love to move to Australia but worry this may stop any chances i have.
I have excellent cutomer service skills,Sales skills,people management & health & safety awareness plus many more which is required to run/manage a plant/tool hire depot.

Any help in this minefield would be great....


----------

